# Nhl On Dish Network



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

10/5/2006 NHL Washington Capitals vs. N.Y. Rangers (Regional) 7:00 PM MSG (1080i)
10/5/2006 NHL Philadelphia Flyers vs. Pittsburgh Penguins 7:30 PM HDNet (1080i)
10/5/2006 NHL Vancouver Canucks vs. Detroit Red Wings (Regional) 7:30 PM FSN D (720p)
10/5/2006 NHL Philadelphia Flyers vs. Pittsburgh Penguins (Regional) 7:30 PM FSN P (720p)
10/5/2006 NHL Colorado Avalanche vs. Minnesota Wild (Regional) 8:30 PM FSN N (720p)
10/5/2006 NHL St. Louis Blues vs. San Jose Sharks (Regional) 10:30 PM FSN BA (1080i)

There are 6 games in HD Thursday, will any of them be on the new NHLHD Channels that are uplinked?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Colorado vs Minnesota is listed on channel 9467. It is also listed for Free Preview.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

10-05-06? I don't see it. Is it spot beamed? Hopefully the Sharks will show up on that channel for me.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It shows in the epg on my 622.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a 622. Like I said, hopefully it will be the Sharks game that shows up on my EPG.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

HDlover said:


> I have a 622. Like I said, hopefully it will be the Sharks game that shows up on my EPG.


HDlover,

I also have the Colorado vs Minnesota listed on the PPVHD channel, but I have yet to see the Versus HD game listed anywhere. I know last season Dish carried the OLN (Now Versus) games in HD.

I emailed [email protected] and I hope to get an answer. I want my VERSUS in HD as my Home Team IS ON VERSUS TONIGHT.

Go Sabres, Holy UGLY THREADs Batman, those new Sabres uniforms are UGLY, ughhh

John


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

The Sharks Game isn't on till TOMORROW 10-6-06.
And I agree, those Buffalo Jerseys are hidious.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/nhl.php go here and you will see all of the NHL games in HD and what channel is broadcasting it, not saying DISH NETWORK will be carrying tehm just the sports channel that is broadcasting it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

'NHL CI-Free Preview' HD games exist on 9467:
10/05 8:30pm Colorado vs Minnesota (MIN)
10/06 10:00pm Los Angeles vs Anaheim (ANA)
10/07 7:30pm Detroit vs Pittsburgh (DET)
10/09 7:00pm Phoenix vs Columbus (CBJ)
10/10 10:00pm Vancouver vs Minnesota (MIN)

There are also games on HDNet:
10/05 7:30pm Philadelphia at Pittsburgh (rerun 11:30pm)
10/07 10:30pm St Louis at Los Angeles
10/12 7:00pm Pittsburgh at New York


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

They are NOT in the program guide.
For me anyway


----------



## avs75 (Sep 27, 2006)

jldhawk said:


> They are NOT in the program guide.
> For me anyway


Me neither.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

Today is 10-4-06 sorry. was getting ahead of myself.


----------



## avs75 (Sep 27, 2006)

jldhawk said:


> Today is 10-4-06 sorry. was getting ahead of myself.


:lol: I was right there with you.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

Avs play both nights, I was confused. Too many pucks to the head I guess.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

There are 11 different games on NHL Center Ice tonight, and 3 of them being broadcast in HD, why isn't there any being broadcast on my TV?
What is taking so freaking long to turn on all of these RSN's and NEW NHLHD stations that are uploaded.
I know a FEW of you were effected by the Distant Networks mess, but the MAJORITY of the Country gets Locals on Dish now, what is it 93%?
Why is dish spending so much time covering for such a SMALL part of their programming, but leaving us "BIG SPENDERS" in the dark?


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

jldhawk said:


> There are 11 different games on NHL Center Ice tonight, and 3 of them being broadcast in HD, why isn't there any being broadcast on my TV?
> What is taking so freaking long to turn on all of these RSN's and NEW NHLHD stations that are uploaded.
> I know a FEW of you were effected by the Distant Networks mess, but the MAJORITY of the Country gets Locals on Dish now, what is it 93%?
> Why is dish spending so much time covering for such a SMALL part of their programming, but leaving us "BIG SPENDERS" in the dark?


I remember E* saying early in the Fall that the HD RSN's would be available "soon". I was hoping they would be turned on for the start of the NHL season. This is pretty ridiculous when D* and cable companies have RSN's in HD. Maybe all of E*'s money is going to fight lawsuits. I totally forgot about these NHLHD channels. Whats up with that ? It also seems that when the NHL season started there were more games on ch 9467 or whatever the HD channel was. Now these HD games are few and far between.


----------

